# Libs und Ant



## eric (14. Mrz 2007)

Das Thema macht mich ganz irre. Also es ist im grundsatz ja ganz einfach:


```
<path id="lib">
   <pathelement location="${lib.dir}/log4j-1.2.11.jar" />
</path>


<target name="servlet.build" depends="init" >
   <javac   srcdir="${servlet.src.dir}"
  		destdir="${servlet.classes.dir}"
		debug="${debug}" 
		classpathref="lib" >
   </javac>
</target>
```

Ja aber beim Kompilieren findet er die Klassen nicht :-(
Kann mir jemand sagen, was das Problem daran ist?

Grüsse


----------



## schalentier (14. Mrz 2007)

Ich glaube <pathelement location=".."/> muss ein Verzeichnis sein, ka genau, bei mir funktioniert das jedenfalls:


```
<path id="classpath">
        <fileset dir="${root.dir}/lib">
            <include name="*.jar"/>
        </fileset>
        <pathelement location="${build}/common"/>
</path>

<.... classpathref="classpath".../>
```


----------



## eric (14. Mrz 2007)

nein win ganz triviales Problem mein lib.dir hat auf 'libs' statt 'lib' verwiesen. Das geht jetzt. 
Aber:
Da in Eclipse Ant 1.6 integriert ist, kann ich den Pfad nicht für den Copy-Task nehmen. Da gehen bloss FileSets und ich bekomme den Pfad nicht in ein FileSet überführt. Was ich will, ist ja mit ein und den selben Bibliotheken zu kompilieren und die mit meine Applikation aus liefern. Gibts da eine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## eric (15. Mrz 2007)

Ich hab's :meld:



			
				eric hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da gehen bloss FileSets und ich bekomme den Pfad nicht in ein FileSet überführt.



Dann ebend anders herum 


```
<fileset dir="./lib" id="libs">
	<include name="hibernate3.jar"/>
	<include name="log4j-1.2.11.jar"/>
	<include name="mysql-connector-java-5.0.5-bin.jar"/>
</fileset>

<path id="libraries" >
	<fileset refid="libs" />
</path>
```


----------

